# Titleist 909H hybrid



## colint (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd been using a Cleveland Launcher which is a really nice club, but the flight was a bit too high. On a windy day it was almost unusable into the wind. Tried Ping and TM, and then Titleist as I have a Titleist driver. I was a bit nervous as I'd heard it was one of the more difficult hybrids to use, and I've got far from a perfect swing. The head is slightly larger than previous models, but sits beatifully behind the ball, nice and neat which is the look I prefer. I haven't found the club any harder to use than the Cleveland, but the flight is superb. The first few shots I hit with it I thought I hadn't caught properly because the flight is so much lower, it's only when you look up and think "wow, it's still going" that you realise it's just a different flight. Make a decent swing and the result are superb, move the ball around in your stance and it's easy to hit it higher or lower. Since using this club, my average score on the Par 5's at my course has come down by 0.5, can't recommend highly enough


----------



## Happyhackersam (Feb 7, 2011)

Great review, couldn't help but see it's not in the bag now!


----------



## colint (Feb 7, 2011)

No, great club but a different shaft is giving me a better flight. I had a series of lessons which somehow changed what worked for me shaft wise


----------



## Happyhackersam (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah I see I never really get on with the vodoo shaft think it's the amount of work it takes ! Getting an f2 and 19 h off of region on here with v2 shafts any experience ?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah I see I never really get on with the vodoo shaft think it's the amount of work it takes ! Getting an f2 and 19 h off of region on here with v2 shafts any experience ?
		
Click to expand...

Not of that shaft but I found the voodoo shaft to be pretty easy to use more so than the diamana, and have the stock voodoo in driver 3 wood and hybrid. Did have a proper diamana blue 73 but it was like a shagging iron bar.


----------



## Happyhackersam (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha I can only but imagine !


----------

